# Husbands! Christmas present problem solved!



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2014)

& there me thinking what to get  (Would not dare )


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 17, 2014)

And for the husbands....instant divorce


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't looks quite a good device  Will have to get a new poss tub to suit


----------



## bill hopkinson (Nov 17, 2014)

Northerner said:


>



*That suggestion sucks!*


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd never buy the wife a hoover for Christmas.  Mind you, a Dyson is another thing all together!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 18, 2014)

My mom and dad bought me one for my twenty first birthday, exactly a week after my wedding, which of course, they'd paid for!

But the advert is for a Hoover Senior, they were quite big and extra heavy.  I had the Junior !  It was light blue instead of maroon.  It lasted over 20 years until the motor eventually died and you couldn't get the parts any more.  Mid 1990s.

It was replaced by a Hitachi cylinder one - it's still going strong!

I certainly don't want another at the moment - try anything with gold and diamonds, darling if you want to be fed next year .......


----------



## Bloden (Nov 18, 2014)

My mum made it very clear to all of us - No housework-related presents EVER.


----------

